# MySQL auf Debian Sarge



## JensG (11. April 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

sorry an die Admins wegen dem Crossposting (ich habe den Thread schon mal ins Datenbank Forum gestellt) aber ich benötige dringend eure Hilfe. Ich komme aus der Windows Ecke und entwickle da seit längerer Zeit eine dotnet DB Application. Leider habe ich fast NULL Erfahrung mit Linux. (Ein paar UNIX Befehle kenne ich aber das wars)
Nun ist es so das die MySQL Datenbank auf die meine .NET Application zugreift
auf einem Linux Debian Server laufen soll. Um die Einrichtung des Debian Servers
brauche ich mich nicht zu kümmern aber um das Portieren der Daten was eigentlich
kein Problem sein sollte.
Nun möchte ich das ganze aber testen und habe es schon mal hinbekommen mir
die Debian Sarge Distribution zu installieren. Ich habe keine Ahnung ob in der Installation
MySQL schon mit installiert wurde. Unter /usr/local ist kein mysql Verzeichnis vorhanden. 
Nun habe ich mir die letzte Stable Version von MySQL 5.019 als *.gz heruntergeladen und nach /home/meinname/downloads entpackt. 
Es sollte auf jeden Fall eine Stable 5.0XX Version sein und diese ist IMHO in meiner Distribution noch nicht enthalten als Packet.

So richtig bin ich aber nicht weitergekommen mit den Hinweisen von google.
Das entpackte Verzeichnis von MySQL enthält fast identisch alle Dateien wie es unter
Windows auch ist (Verzeichnisse /bin /data , die Files mysqldump, etc.).
Aber wie installiere ich es ?

Meine Fragen:
- wie installiere ich MySQL jetzt und richte den Start ein ? 
- wo wird die my.cnf bzw. die my.ini abgelegt ?
- wie teste ich ob MySQL installiert ist und ob es läuft (gibt es Dienste unter Linux ?)
- was muss ich tun falls eine ältere Version von MySQL deinstalliert werden muss ?
- was muss man im Falle eines Updates beachten das die DB im data Verzeichnis nicht
zerstört wird ? 
- wie sieht es Grundsätzlich mit der Portierung der Datenbänke von WinXP nach Debian aus ? Das sollte doch bei gleichen Regionseinstellungen und Collations mit mysqldump kein Problem darstellen oder ?

Ich wäre sehr dankbar wenn mir da jemand ein wenig Licht ins Dunkel bringen kann.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. April 2006)

Hast Du Dir das Quell-Paket runtergeladen oder ein Binaer-Paket? Anhand der Aussage ueber die Datei-/Verzeichnisstruktur wuerde ich jetzt erstmal auf das Binaer-Paket tippen.
Installationsanweisungen solltest Du eigentlich in beiden Faellen im Paket finden. Die Datei heisst bezeichnenderweise meist INSTALL. Auch die meist vorhandene Datei README kann manchmal ganz hilfreich sein.

Es gibt unter Linux keine Dienste wie Du sie von Windows her kennst. Es gibt Daemons. Diese werden gestartet und laufen dann im Hintergrund weiter. Es gibt keine, mir bekannte, zentrale Stelle wo Du sehen kannst welche Daemons laufen und welche nicht. Du kannst Dir aber mit *ps x | grep mysql* nachschauen ob MySQL laeuft.
Oder Du kannst mit einem Port-Scanner (z.B. nmap) ueberpruefen ob der MySQL-Port (TCP/3306) erreichbar ist. Soweit ich mich erinnere muss MySQL aber nicht zwingend einen Port oeffnen sondern kann auch lediglich ueber einen Unix-Socket laufen. In dem Fall wuerde Dir nmap natuerlicht nichts bringen.


----------

